
On Building a Cloud, and Choosing Lisp: Because Nobody Told Me I Couldn't - hellotech
https://www.codementor.io/masonbrowne/on-building-a-cloud-and-choosing-lisp-because-nobody-told-me-i-couldn-t-cys786ejr
======
svetlyak40wt
Great article with a very thoughtful description of choice of the Clojure over
other languages.

